# Holiday Motorhome In Spain



## GeorgeVillage (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello, everyone, i'm new on this forum and i just have to admit that i've been reading and reading (at work :? ) for longer than one hour! I would like to know some tips for our vacations after summer season...

We are thinking about going to Spain because of the nice weather with the motorhome and kids will have fun there too. Plus the food and camping places are not expensive at all. 

The north shore it's beautifull but we are affraid about the weather there, it's supposed to be rainy quite a lot and we want to enjoy the beaches.

What about the south? Mediterranean? Does the water still warm in Autum? Any tips of places where to be around?

Any tips are appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would look closely at the campsite prices in the high season months they can be very high. August is in the high season.

In the off season you can get some good deals for long stays.

Not sure of the north shore in the summer but it does have a lot more rain than the Med shore.

It is only a days days drive across to the med and will be a world of difference. 

The Spanish love the beaches so it will be busy and you will have to book if you want a particular place to stay. Also the Spanish are very noisy compared to us and they stay up half the night eating.

Andy


----------



## GeorgeVillage (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks inkey-2008, maybe i explained wrongly myself, i was talking about holidays after summer, not in summer, i was thinking about end of september on... 

It's true that it's not a long distance from north to East (Med coast) but i would like to know better about the are before going, this is why i have to decide myself. 

Are they gonna be busy the beaches in Autum too? 


I like the noisy spanish style and eating late it's allright for me too


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

September / October is still good in Costa Brava but later than that and you need to be further south. Not just for the weather but also many places close. 
We have always liked Salou, great for kids. Lovely beaches and the Portadventura theme park if your kids like that type of thing.
You dont say how long you are going for or the ages of the kids. ?


----------



## GeorgeVillage (Apr 23, 2012)

We are planing about 10 days or 2 weeks, the ages of the kids are 7 and 10 years old.

Sounds Good Salou but i heard that it's more beautiful Costa Brava, maybe Sevilla could be good as Well? Are the beaches close by there? Any idea?

Thanks Tonka!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

The driest and one of the warmest parts of mainland Spain is the Costa Almeria, in the far south-east. An area just inland, has a desert climate because there is so little rain.

But the coast from the Costa Blanca, through the Costa Calida, Almeria, Costa Tropical and Costa del Sol should all be warm in late September / early October (ie from South of Valencia around the coast to Gibraltar). There is a risk of the weather becoming less reliable from mid-October onwards in those areas - but if you were unlucky, it could break sooner than that - however, you should be OK.

The sea is warm (almost as much as in August), and the campsites will be quieter. Look up the ACSI camping discount scheme, which offers competitive flat rates for pitches and electric outside peak season at lots of sites.

Whatever you decide, have fun.

Mike


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

GeorgeVillage said:


> We are planing about 10 days or 2 weeks, the ages of the kids are 7 and 10 years old.
> 
> Sounds Good Salou but i heard that it's more beautiful Costa Brava, maybe Sevilla could be good as Well? Are the beaches close by there? Any idea?
> 
> Thanks Tonka!


Salou has a fantastic beach front, very wide and traffic free. We always stay at camping la siesta..Do a web search.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

To drive to the south of spain from a channel port is too far for a 10 day holiday. You could spend 6 of those days travelling including your journey to the port. 14 days would be better but questionable given the cost and distance.

Even if you go to Salou that is a 1700 mile round trip from Calais costing around £500 in tolls and fuel. October on the Costa Brava is not that warm and can be chilly in the evenings. The sea will be warm. The end of October in the south of Spain (Costa Blanca and further south) can be warm but not always although the last two years have been good.

Sevilla is a 2500 mile round trip from Calais costing £700 ish. Better weather than Costa Brava/Salou area but much further.

You could take the Portsmouth/Plymouth to Santander/Bilbao ferry but that would also cost a packet around £800 which would give you more time at your final destination but the whole idea seems terribly impractical to me.

Do you really want to subject yourself and kids to such a long trip for so short a time away?


----------

